# Official Specktra.Net button/banner for you to use [UPDATED 8.23.05]



## Janice (Apr 29, 2005)

UPDATED -  Due to massive amounts of bandwidth being consumed by hotlinking, we have changed the URL's to the banners. We ask you please update the URL's to the banners on any pages you have displaying them. 

















Please feel free to use the banner or button on your website, in your signature on another forum, etc. to link to specktra.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 18, 2005)

is there a code to use with this or do copy paste the pic?


----------



## Janice (Aug 18, 2005)

That depends, would you be using it on a website or a forum?

You would either need to use HTML or bbcode (depending on the type of forum it is).


----------



## lola336 (Aug 18, 2005)

id want to put it on my site....so i guess html?


----------



## Janice (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes maam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Code:
 <a href="http://www.specktra.net"><img src="http://specktra.net/images/submissions/specktra_banner5.jpg" border="0">Specktra.Net - Your definitive MAC resource</a>


----------



## Shawna (Aug 21, 2005)

Is there a way to add the link as a signature in my emails?


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 25, 2005)

whats the code for a forum?


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

Button:
 PHP Code:
 [url=http://www.specktra.net]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]  
 ​ 
Banner:
 PHP Code:
 [url=http://www.specktra.net]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]  
 ​


----------



## vloky (Sep 29, 2005)

im getting a red x and a link on my ljinfo page.


----------



## vloky (Sep 29, 2005)

should I save it put it on my own server then replace the img src= to my own??


----------



## lauren006 (Nov 5, 2005)

How would you put it on myspace?  I tried to copy and paste the link but it wouldnt work.


----------

